# Desde 15 dezembro: inverno na Holanda!



## J.S. (20 Dez 2007 às 17:40)

Ate 17 com Tmax entre 0 e 4 graus, depois entre -1 e +2 e desde ontem -4 a 0, mas alguns lugares um pouce encima de zero.

Hoje aqu, no Middelburg começa com um pouco neve (ate 1 cm), um pouco sol aos 13 horas. Tmax fui -3 C, minima -5 C. 

Ate 25 ou 26 dezembro, a Tmax estara entre -3 e + 4 C e no noite ate -7 C.
Patinar e possivel desde terça feira. 

Neve no Venlo aos 13.00 horas (o sol esta muito baixo estas dias, com nuvens e quase noite no meio dia...).

http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/16122007205051.jpg

Patinar no oeuste na Holanda. Onde eu vivo, a situação esta exactemento igual
http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/171220072039420.jpg


Portanto: não esta muito frio, mas o inverno esta aqui....

A mapa da Holanda do KNMI

http://www.knmi.nl/actueel/images/tempgmt.png

Boa noite,

Jorge


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2007 às 19:12)




----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2007 às 22:06)

E isso que são tudo terras ao nível do mar ou até abaixo, senão ainda era bem mais frio!


----------



## J.S. (20 Dez 2007 às 22:07)

Dan disse:


> :thumbsup:[/quote]
> 
> Olha...eu sei como patinar (e o desporto no. 1 na Holanda), ha "icetracks" em cada cidade .Artificial como aqui no centro na cidade e natural em o campo e sobretudo sobre aos canais.
> Mas esta pessoa não sou eu!!!
> ...


----------



## J.S. (21 Dez 2007 às 19:16)

*21 decembro 2007: mais photographias*

Muitas, de Holanda e o norte da Belgica

http://www.weerwoord.be/includes/fotoarchief.php?toonfoto=ok&dag=21&maand=12&jaar=2007

http://picasaweb.google.nl/simoes.jacinto/21December2007No meu cidade de Middelburg

O tamx fui -2 C...Tmin...não se, não ha nuvens agora e a temperatura começa a descir rapidamente....ate -10 esta possivel.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2007 às 19:34)

Imagens realmente invernais


----------

